# Safety Lighting



## CJScape (Jun 22, 2021)

Hey all,

I recently started a small maintenance company. We were out yesterday until the sun went down. while loading the truck cars were flying passed us wayy too close. Threw on the hazards, but it didn't do any good. Am i able to fix some type of yellow safety light to the truck or is there a process i need to go through like a permit for this type of thing. the vehicle isn't a commerical truck i'm able to fit all my gear in my passenger pickup.


----------

